# encrypted flash drive



## abishai (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello.

I need to make an encrypted container for my flash drive and I don't want to use abandoned security/truecrypt port.

I'm thinking about mounted as a loop device file, encrypted with geli. Is it considered a good practice?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 20, 2015)

Just encrypt the whole drive.

Or do you want to store some unencrypted data on the flash drive as well?


----------



## abishai (Feb 20, 2015)

I want to store Live System as well and have ability to backup the file/use it standalone/sync.


----------

